# No Props To The Rocky Mountain Team.....



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

while up last week in our neck of the woods, they built an eyesore of a roadgap right at the trailhead of a very illegal trail, RIGHT IN PLAIN VEIW OF THE RANGERS/HIKERS WHO ALREADY HATE US AND TICKET US FOR BEING THERE. this was very poor judgement on their part, they also knew it was an illegal trail in county park land and therefor not cool to be digging there yet did so anyway..... engouraging a very volitile situation that will lead to trail closure....

dug huge holes right in the main pedestrian path up the hill, super obvious.....

so, next time you see Wade S., Tommy V., Richey S. and crew, give them a slap on the wrist....


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> while up last week in our neck of the woods, they built an eyesore of a roadgap right at the trailhead of a very illegal trail, RIGHT IN PLAIN VEIW OF THE RANGERS/HIKERS WHO ALREADY HATE US AND TICKET US FOR BEING THERE. this was very poor judgement on their part, they also knew it was an illegal trail in county park land and therefor not cool to be digging there yet did so anyway..... engouraging a very volitile situation that will lead to trail closure....
> 
> dug huge holes right in the main pedestrian path up the hill, super obvious.....
> 
> so, next time you see Wade S., Tommy V., Richey S. and crew, give them a slap on the wrist....


 You sure it was them and not some pb groms?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

my post didn't come out earlier and I had to run....quite the headache


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> my post didn't come out earlier and I had to run....quite the headache


 Fricken post whore, jeez. Making a post about not posting.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> You sure it was them and not some pb groms?


it was them...someone saw them build it and didn't realize the implications this would bring to the area. The helpless part wasn't be able to take it out on Saturday or Sunday because there was a hiking convention or something going on


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Fricken post whore, jeez. Making a post about not posting.


hey I posted here

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=85529


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

More importantly, what local was there showing them the spot and then watching/encouraging them to build a line there? 

I can sympathize to a degree with a group of guys from out of town not knowing the situation.........but if they did in fact know.........go set some bridges on fire in north van this summer during what looks like it might be a dry year. See if they like the attention they just gave you guys. It's not like those guys are new to user conflict or anything. Lame.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it was them...someone saw them build it and didn't realize the implications this would bring to the area. The helpless part wasn't be able to take it out on Saturday or Sunday because there was a hiking convention or something going on


 That is lame of them.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*Wch*

Throw your Foes at them!
Then Run em over with a Canfield!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> More importantly, what local was there showing them the spot and then watching/encouraging them to build a line there?
> 
> I can sympathize to a degree with a group of guys from out of town not knowing the situation.........but if they did in fact know.........go set some bridges on fire in north van this summer during what looks like it might be a dry year. See if they like the attention they just gave you guys. It's not like those guys are new to user conflict or anything. Lame.


they did know I was talking with them the day before...I told them about the rangers and everything. I am leaving in 10 minutes to clean that stuff up


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> they did know I was talking with them the day before...I told them about the rangers and everything. I am leaving in 10 minutes to clean that stuff up


We need more guys like you SMT


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> that sucks.  i would be ultra pi$$ed. i'll be seein all those guys soon. i will say somethin fo sho. that is some ultradissrespect.


can you imagine someone building stuff right next to your trail Zach, that could have your shiat torn down....I mean the trail starts 15 yards away. The rangers know the trail exist but they have not wrote tickets lately because the crowds of Dhers don't come anymore. When crowds start showing they ticket...this jump is so blantant....I hope there are no reprocussions to this event...very sad indeed


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

that sux, have the rangers said anything yet?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MTBSully said:


> that sux, have the rangers said anything yet?


Don't know if they were up there saturday...Sunday no because it misted heavy (almost rain, but still sucked)

gotta go and fix the mess. I will email pics later if anyone wants them but no posting them


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> can you imagine someone building stuff right next to your trail Zach, that could have your shiat torn down....I mean the trail starts 15 yards away. The rangers know the trail exist but they have not wrote tickets lately because the crowds of Dhers don't come anymore. When crowds start showing they ticket...this jump is so blantant....I hope there are no reprocussions to this event...very sad indeed


 email RM about this, and point to this thread. I'm sure they wont like the negative coverage


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

zedro said:


> email RM about this, and point to this thread. I'm sure they wont like the negative coverage


Here Here.

Rocky Mountain: riding free like a bunch of dumbasses.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

If your trails get ripped down because of their dumbass riders I'll send them an E-kick in the nuts from AZ.

I'd be pissed off the heezy if your trails get torn down..


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

flymybike said:


> Throw your Foes at them!
> Then Run em over with a Canfield!


have you talked to your brother today? looks you will have a new trooper in your militia....


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

time to whip out the bb/paintball guns and wait for them to come back....or better yet hunt them down!


----------



## ryanc44 (Jun 25, 2004)

flymybike said:


> We need more guys like you SMT


More props to SMT for helping us out with a downed buddy in our crew on Sat. Luckily it was only a dislocated shoulder- he'll be fine. Thanks.

And yes, I even noticed that road gap and I usually don't notice that kind of stuff...


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Good idea, Zedro.*



zedro said:


> email RM about this, and point to this thread. I'm sure they wont like the negative coverage


It's almost unbelieveable that guys with this background and at this level would pull a knuckleheaded fiasco like this. Heck, this info ought to be sent to magazines and other publications...except maybe for the fact of not wanting non-mountainbikers to get the info for their own use against us. Moronic.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Shiver, toss them batteries.*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> they did know I was talking with them the day before...I told them about the rangers and everything. I am leaving in 10 minutes to clean that stuff up


Those guys aren't my heroes anymore. I wouldn't give you 10 cents for their freakin' batteries...LOL!


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

zachdank said:


> that sucks.  i would be ultra pi$$ed. i'll be seein all those guys soon. i will say somethin fo sho. that is some ultradissrespect.


Please do...

Don't let them sluff it off like it wasn't "that big," or was "hard to see." On Sunday while we were hiking through to hit the trail nearly every hiker that came through picked it out right away. Yep- people that were out hiking- older Sierra Club types, families, and couple's walked right by and made remarks about the "huge jump." It was a bad scene.


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Don't know if they were up there saturday...Sunday no because it misted heavy (almost rain, but still sucked)
> 
> gotta go and fix the mess. I will email pics later if anyone wants them but no posting them


Ya shoot me a pic over at my email. I hope you can get it back to how it was. That would suck if that trail got torn down.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

sorry about this but who are these Rocky Mountian people? Are they a posse that rides those Rocky Mountian bikes?


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

MTBSully said:


> sorry about this but who are these Rocky Mountian people? Are they a posse that rides those Rocky Mountian bikes?


Read the first post by WCH. It says exactly who it was.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TNC said:


> Those guys aren't my heroes anymore. I wouldn't give you 10 cents for their freakin' batteries...LOL!


 they didn't work anyway


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MTBSully said:


> sorry about this but who are these Rocky Mountian people? Are they a posse that rides those Rocky Mountian bikes?


team riders and crew of Rocky mountain bicycles...I fixed up the place but it needs a rain (forcast Friday) for it to be finished.....2 1/2 hours of work so far.

I am so pissed because I didn't get to do other stuff today. So much needs to be done and I am effing around fixing something that shouldn't be there.

I am not to happy with a certain local who brought them there in the first place. A person who showed them the rock and a person who said he would fix it on saturday morning.....He just rode instead...Don't worry a lot of locals got a pissed off call from me today. I told them I am taking down everything I built if they don't start doing maintenance.

All of you guys, if you ride a trail consistently should take some time and put in a day or two of shovel work with one of the builders....builders and guys who maintaine the trail get pissed when they do a lot of work and nobody helps out


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ryanc44 said:


> More props to SMT for helping us out with a downed buddy in our crew on Sat. Luckily it was only a dislocated shoulder- he'll be fine. Thanks.
> 
> And yes, I even noticed that road gap and I usually don't notice that kind of stuff...


no problem glad it wasn't a broken collar bone...oh yeah someone has to pay for that shiver water


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm not from your area but thanks for the work and effort, SMT.
Interesting link at the top of RM's site.....
http://www.rocky-mountain.com/news/articles.aspx?lang=en&id=94

Their policy and practice of said policy differ somewhat.

BTW...
Rocky Mountain contact info from their site: (They don't have any email addy's posted)
1322 Cliveden Ave.
Delta BC Canada
V3M 6G4
Phone: (604) 527-9993
Fax: (604) 527-9977

BUT!!!!

Go to RM's parent company.... http://www.procycle.com/en/contact_us.asp
9095 - 25th Av
Saint Georges
Quebec
G6A 1A1
418-228-8934

RM's only posted email addy from Procycle: [email protected]


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wg said:


> I'm not from you're area but thanks for the work and effort, SMT.
> Interesting link at the top of RM's site.....
> http://www.rocky-mountain.com/news/articles.aspx?lang=en&id=94
> 
> kinda different policy than practice.


thanks for the link...will be contacting them tomorrow


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

all of you HATERS....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DownHillFast said:


> all of you HATERS....


yep a lot of hate...imagine your local trail being closed because of a few people who don't even ride the place


----------



## bikescars101 (Jan 13, 2005)

I gotta fight for my heroes, cause if you know my bike, I love the pro Rocky Team, and I gotta ask, is this "local" and "witness" someone who knows their stuff? I mean, they could be some ill-intentioned a$$hole trying to close the area to bikers and blaming it on some huge names in the industry, or they could have made it themselves, and I just gotta defend those guys.

However, should that have been the case: I'd be EXTREMELY disappointed and it would definitely lower their standings in my book a helluva lot. God knows we need all the trail we can get, and if the Rocky Mountain Team doesn't, may they be quite injured trying their next stunt.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> team riders and crew of Rocky mountain bicycles...I fixed up the place but it needs a rain (forcast Friday) for it to be finished.....2 1/2 hours of work so far.
> 
> I am so pissed because I didn't get to do other stuff today. So much needs to be done and I am effing around fixing something that shouldn't be there.
> 
> ...


So, it sounds like the 'local' who brought them there is the true culprit, the Rocky dudes may have ridden what he built than? I just can't see Thomas/ Wade/Schley doing that, unless under an unkown pretense. ? That would astound me....

I'd be/ am pissed, too, but is sounds like all the facts aren't in...

Misdirected hate is just wasteful. 

SMT, thanks for taking the lead on making it right though, I know you're juts 'like that' and it's awesome.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

bikescars101 said:


> ........is this "local" and "witness" someone who knows their stuff?...........


ummm, yes.... they are in my crew actually.

trust me wade has long since been my hero, and i would never just slander my man.....
very dissaponting to me


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bikescars101 said:


> I gotta fight for my heroes, cause if you know my bike, I love the pro Rocky Team, and I gotta ask, is this "local" and "witness" someone who knows their stuff? I mean, they could be some ill-intentioned a$$hole trying to close the area to bikers and blaming it on some huge names in the industry, or they could have made it themselves, and I just gotta defend those guys.
> 
> However, should that have been the case: I'd be EXTREMELY disappointed and it would definitely lower their standings in my book a helluva lot. God knows we need all the trail we can get, and if the Rocky Mountain Team doesn't, may they be quite injured trying their next stunt.


I am finding out more details...the guy won't even pick up when I call. I will find out all the info tomorrow. I already told some others I am tearing down everything I built (bluff).

whatever he said they knew what they were doing....you don't build blantant gaps next to illegal DH trails period


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> ummm, yes.... they are in my crew actually.
> 
> trust me wade has long since been my hero, and i would never just slander my man.....
> very dissaponting to me


he is actually a morning crew...wch i don't think you ever rode with him


----------



## Grantels (Oct 19, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> can you imagine someone building stuff right next to your trail Zach, that could have your shiat torn down....I mean the trail starts 15 yards away. The rangers know the trail exist but they have not wrote tickets lately because the crowds of Dhers don't come anymore. When crowds start showing they ticket...this jump is so blantant....I hope there are no reprocussions to this event...very sad indeed


This is exatly why the STINC is super secret, gotta get jumped in, Legion Only, invite only, beat your a$$ down, kinda trail. If any clowns, pro johnies, or dip shats alike want to even see the STINC, they have to know what it is all about. and flagging for the masses is exatly what the Legion of Doom regulates on hard-core, I don't even let my girl know where it's at. RM should fix what they have done and issue a formal appoligy to all who use the land...... On the other hand is the jump off the sictor scale?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Grantels said:


> ........ On the other hand is the jump off the sictor scale?


on the realz... it was hella sick.... just in the wrong spot....


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*Don't hold back!*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> have you talked to your brother today? looks you will have a new trooper in your militia....


YES! I have talked to him and I am stoked to get you rolling again. I'd love to hear your thoughts on your new ride when you get her.

Canfield Cartel


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Grantels said:


> On the other hand is the jump off the sictor scale?


very clean....looks like butter, but so in the wrong place...every granola packing hiker can see it and those are the same people who give you the "lecture" when you push your bike up the hill


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

SMT, you are truly a class act. If you are ever in my neck of the woods let me know, I have to buy you a beer for all your efforts in this sport of ours.

It is very sad that sponsored riders go and do stuff like this. Part of the problem is I dont think they care that much if trails they visit get closed. They just get to move on to the next location to participate in more activities. I do not believe this is the first time these guys have done something like this either (I seem to recall similar situation a couple of summers ago?)

Time for everyone to get out and do some trail maintenance (hiking trails are good as it makes us look like a hero.....)

TJ


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

006_007 said:


> SMT, you are truly a class act. I
> 
> TJ


no not really. I am selfish. I just live at the base of the trail. I would be pissed if I had to drive anywhere else and ride an inferior trail. the quality of the trail is unmatched. besides we don't need anymore bad publicity in our sport.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no not really. I am selfish. I just live at the base of the trail. I would be pissed if I had to drive anywhere else and ride an inferior trail. the quality of the trail is unmatched. besides we don't need anymore bad publicity in our sport.


 So let's recap.

We have one group of people who have cut illegal trails in a park (that allegedly don't want anymore bad publicity for their sport, interestingly enough) upset because another group of people have cut an illegal trail/built an illegal jump in the very same park.

Damn that's funny.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Don't know if they were up there saturday...Sunday no because it misted heavy (almost rain, but still sucked)
> 
> gotta go and fix the mess. I will email pics later if anyone wants them but no posting them


I will help you if you need it. I'm not sure where you're talkin bout or where you live but email me or pm me if you want some help.


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> while up last week in our neck of the woods, they built an eyesore of a roadgap right at the trailhead of a very illegal trail, RIGHT IN PLAIN VEIW OF THE RANGERS/HIKERS WHO ALREADY HATE US AND TICKET US FOR BEING THERE. this was very poor judgement on their part, they also knew it was an illegal trail in county park land and therefor not cool to be digging there yet did so anyway..... engouraging a very volitile situation that will lead to trail closure....
> 
> dug huge holes right in the main pedestrian path up the hill, super obvious.....
> 
> so, next time you see Wade S., Tommy V., Richey S. and crew, give them a slap on the wrist....


Maybe they had a permit to dig...but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

I think sending an email to RM would be a good start.... Calling would even be better. Seems odd that a company that is so heavy in to the freeride scene would want their riders to participate in illegal trail activities... 

Also, the guy who took them there deserves a good kick in the nuts. Much like anyone who gives away info on trails that they shouldn't... It's really great when people go on line and give directions to illegal trails for everyone to see... Has caused several trails around here to be plowed...

Brian


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Brian Peterson said:


> Also, the guy who took them there deserves a good kick in the nuts. Much like anyone who gives away info on trails that they shouldn't... It's really great when people go on line and give directions to illegal trails for everyone to see... Has caused several trails around here to be plowed...
> 
> Brian


I think this is a special case. The guy in question was possibly awe-struck, and deservedly so. It is not as if he took some random schmoe there. You may bring up the question: Should pro's get special privileges over non-pro's because they're pro's? Well, no, but from the observatory standpoint of an amateur there is a certain amount of mysticism surrounding anyone that is at the top of their game, and they will get special privileges that others wouldn't. In all honesty, if I were to be put into his position, and if I were to have the mindset of an avid freerider, I quite possibly would have done the same, as would many others on this very forum.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

If this guy is so awestruck by these guys that it impairs his judgement as it did, a good kick in the nuts might bring him back in line. It's no excuse...


----------



## Tarpon (Jan 16, 2004)

*You should have some leveage on them too...*



Brian Peterson said:


> I think sending an email to RM would be a good start.... Calling would even be better. Seems odd that a company that is so heavy in to the freeride scene would want their riders to participate in illegal trail activities...
> 
> Also, the guy who took them there deserves a good kick in the nuts. Much like anyone who gives away info on trails that they shouldn't... It's really great when people go on line and give directions to illegal trails for everyone to see... Has caused several trails around here to be plowed...
> 
> Brian


Last I heard all three were sponsored by Marzocchi. Any chance you guys can slap them into line. After all, they are representatives of your company as well as Rocky.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> ummmmm.. yo mamma.....


Ya, great, that's all this thread needs is Pete...


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

i dunno, i didnt read this entire thread so maybe i seem stupid and ignorant with this but yeah ill still say it cause i am stupid and ignorant, but atleast i can admit it. these guys are the best, as much as most of us would say we wouldnt be awestruck, as prechrysler put it, but we all know its true. SMT even started his own thread about getting to ride with them (could of been a ploy to get more posts however  ) but yeah fact of the matter is they did see it and they did build on it. but, from my knowledge, there were no real negative repercutions (sp?) cause of guys like WCH and SMT who acted on it quick and got rid of it. all im sayin is that its all over with, no one got f*cked over really. and zach said he'd even have a word with them when he sees them, and if they're really as down to earth guys as people say they are then they should be fairly appologetic and what not about it. i dunno, thats just what ive observed from the little ive read about all this. lemme know if any of this isnt factual and what and ill gladly fix it. lastly i dont wanna piss anyone off by all that, as i said im a stupid ignorant kid and this isjust my point of view.

-colin


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

No one got f#cked over BECAUSE of SMT. I've never been to the area, so my opinion really doesn't count for sh!t here (that's never stopped me before though). However, with the amount of stuff that gets torn down everywhere, nobody needs 'help' from people building obvious stunts near illegal trails. Bad sh!t may happen yet as well if the wrong people complain about it. Some people are on a mission to get illegal trails (or any trails) shut down, it's a problem everywhere and one that I can personally relate to

BTW, don't be so apologetic about your opinions


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

Shibby said:


> BTW, don't be so apologetic about your opinions


eh, you never know how pissed off people will get with the crap you say on here sometimes. last thing i want is to get someone like juanjo riled up again. as much fun as that was i got places to go and people to see.....i wish....


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

hey, this trail must be pretty sick judging by how angry everyone gets when its in danger...Sponsored or not, they are just another group of riders...what the did was grimy. anyway, i want to ride that trail---can I crash at someones house for a week or two?


----------



## bikescars101 (Jan 13, 2005)

Pete, thanks for the truth. I mean that honestly. I was a little confused, and thanks for bringing it out. I didn't read every post the first time around, but the second one I noticed I missed 3 or so, a very important 3... You guys associated with the trail seem just as guilty as the guys who'd never seen it!

Oh well, whatever floats your boat, boys. However, don't let that hipocrasy become a custom: If it's your fault, take the damn blame!


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

bikescars101 said:


> Pete, thanks for the truth. I mean that honestly. I was a little confused, and thanks for bringing it out. I didn't read every post the first time around, but the second one I noticed I missed 3 or so, a very important 3... You guys associated with the trail seem just as guilty as the guys who'd never seen it!
> 
> Oh well, whatever floats your boat, boys. However, don't let that hipocrasy become a custom: If it's your fault, take the damn blame!


I think the point that you and Pete missed is that these guys have drawn attention to an illegal trail, and in doing so, jeopardized the riding spot for others . It's got nothing to do with what is morally right or wrong, and everything to do with the fact that the actions of the RM team were totally selfish. It's really no different than having a friend over to your place for dinner, only to have him sh1t on your carpet before he leaves. Their actions were completely selfish, and whether the trail is "illegal" or not is totally beside the point in the context of this thread.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> I think the point that you and Pete missed is that these guys have drawn attention to an illegal trail, and in doing so, jeopardized the riding spot for others . It's got nothing to do with what is morally right or wrong, and everything to do with the fact that the actions of the RM team were totally selfish. It's really no different than having a friend over to your place for dinner, only to have him sh1t on your carpet before he leaves. Their actions were completely selfish, and whether the trail is "illegal" or not is totally beside the point in the context of this thread.


 OK time for a real @ss to chime.

It would appear that while Pete and bikescars101 are correct in stating the trail is illegal, it's also evident neither one read SMT's or WCH's post's very clearly. Because if in fact you two fools had, you would have noticed that your were staing the obvious and that both original posters had already made the legality of said trail very clear. They also stated that the rangers know about the trail, however are in agreement not to both with doing anyhting about it as long as people don't draw unwanted attention to it and so there lies the problem.

The so far nameless tourguide, who should have known better, and the RM riders didn't follow this local agreement. They blatantly built up highly visible stunt or stunts and proceeded to leave them their for all to see when they finished what they came to do. Very uncool. It shows a blatant disrespect not only for the local riders, but for the Freeride community as a whole. The very group of people who should be doing the most to help make our beloved sport more accepted, have done nothing more with their obvious lack of disregard than to take our sport back a few steps, causing more harm than good. Total BS if you ask me.

And as for the comment about being star struck, give me a break. What is this guy 8 years old? Doubtful. Yeah it's cool to meet someone in the mags or some of the guys on this board that are idolized, but star struck. Come on guys is that really the best defense you can think of? How about dumbass or suck-up or [email protected]? Their just people, really I wouldn't kid you. STAR STRUCK, hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

red5 said:


> And as for the comment about being star struck, give me a break. What is this guy 8 years old? Doubtful. Yeah it's cool to meet someone in the mags or some of the guys on this board that are idolized, but star struck. Come on guys is that really the best defense you can think of? How about dumbass or suck-up or [email protected]? Their just people, really I wouldn't kid you. STAR STRUCK, hahahaha!!!!!


Woooorrrrrdddd. Those boys put their shorts on the same way everyone else does.

That's why I tease SMT & namaSSte about "throwin' their panties @ the concert".

I'm with you Red............admire BUT idolize no one.

And it sounds to me like that RM posse (suits, riders and whatever local(s) got involved) need a good whoopin' for their lack of respect.

Big props to SMT for taking on the responsibilty himself of cleaning up the mess left by a bunch buttholes.

To all you guys who ride there:
If your trail doesn't get shutdown, or even if it does...........then you best be buying my boy Shiva some 12oz bottles of respect for what he did.


----------



## bikescars101 (Jan 13, 2005)

So, "Fools," since they were doing this to make a movie or some crap like that, there's obviously footage. I'll believe it when I see it and you can prove that it's the same illegal DH trail aforementioned.

And Red5, I know they stated the legality blah blah blah, but if _you_ were to have read better, they _did_ mention some stuff about them also partaking in tearing down _stunts that WCH and SMT built._

Now I'm beginning to think that some people, completely unrelated to professional bikers and completely unprofessional period, built some trails and stunts, illegally, got caught, and are using some big name bikers to blame it on. I don't believe you guys any more, so don't bother with the "That's bull$hit!" cause that's all I've heard anyways, but should that be the actual case, that's pretty much the stupidest thing you dumbasses could have done.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

s1ngletrack said:


> I think the point that you and Pete missed is that these guys have drawn attention to an illegal trail, and in doing so, jeopardized the riding spot for others .


 That's not a point I missed at all. It's obvious from the posts of the guys that ride there regularly that they draw attention to the spot just by pushing their bikes up.

Isn't being ticketed out there enough to draw attention to the spot?




red5 said:


> It would appear that while Pete and bikescars101 are correct in stating the trail is illegal, it's also evident neither one read SMT's or WCH's post's very clearly.


 Oh, I read them alright. Perhaps you should read them again though?



red5 said:


> They also stated that the rangers know about the trail, however are in agreement not to both with doing anyhting about it as long as people don't draw unwanted attention


 Where did you draw that fantasy from? This is the part where you need to read again. 

"right at the trailhead of a very illegal trail, RIGHT IN PLAIN VEIW OF THE RANGERS/HIKERS WHO ALREADY HATE US AND TICKET US FOR BEING THERE."

"The rangers know the trail exist but they have not wrote tickets lately because the crowds of Dhers don't come anymore. When crowds start showing they ticket"


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

see Pete? its not hard to post in a civilised way. Thanks for playing, glad i got your attention.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> see Pete? its not hard to post in a civilised way. Thanks for playing.


Just stirrin the pot huh zedro...........


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Just stirrin the pot huh zedro...........


 naw, i just watch it boil. Just reminding him to behave, i know its in him.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

zedro said:


> see Pete? its not hard to post in a civilised(sic) way. Thanks for playing, glad i got your attention.


 

The problem occurred when you, once again, deleted perfectly acceptable posts. That does get my attention sometimes, because it illustrates your pettiness.

Fortunately, wiser heads prevailed, once again.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Is bentimby in your area? If he is, you can send him to the Rangers and hikers. He'll put a shovel to their heads and set 'em straight.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

red5 said:


> And as for the comment about being star struck, give me a break. What is this guy 8 years old? Doubtful.


It was a theory, and quite possibly an accurate one. Celebrity admiration isn't limited to 8 year olds, nor is the worship that is directed to, limited to that of movie stars and great politicians.

For example:

Michael Jordan is just a basketball player, correct? "He puts his pants on the same way we do." I'm a hundred percent positive that if he were to casually walk down the street he would get mobbed by more than just 2nd grade school children.

And, yes, relative to a freerider those RMT guys are as famous as any Michael Jordan in the freerider microcosm.

Let's bring up an example a little more close to home. I used to hang out at a skatepark in Norcal from the ages of 14-18. When guys like Matt Hoffman and other famous BMX'ers would visit the park, a seemingly invisible aura would surround these guys, you could feel the whole atmosphere of the park change. Other BMX'ers (again, not limited to the age of 8) would stand and stare in awe of the guys that got them into the sport in the first place, even the skater's were in awe. I'm sure they were shown the dirt jumps in the back solely on their celebrity status.

Yet another example:

Location: Norcal Skatepark
Celebrity in question: Puck. Who attained a minor celebrity position from his wild antics on MTV's "The Real World".
Moment of obvious minor celebrity worship: This guy, who is probably more infamous than famous, and only minorly famous at that, would receive smoke-out sessions from people he never met before in his life, solely on the basis of him being on T.V.. I jest not. I witnessed it myself on more than one occasion.

Remember, not everyone shares the same resistance to deify-ism as you may, nor is everyone free of mistake.


----------



## Wadsworth McStackton (Nov 15, 2004)

Pete said:


> That's not a point I missed at all. It's obvious from the posts of the guys that ride there regularly that they draw attention to the spot just by pushing their bikes up.
> 
> Isn't being ticketed out there enough to draw attention to the spot?
> 
> ...


I've ridden at this spot a few times, and know how protective SMT is of this trail. This thread, in and of itself is bringing too much attention to said trail. Bottom line, those pros and their guide were wrong in building a stunt in plain view. It especially shocking when you look at all the trail/stunt problems the North Van guys are having with their own city council.

I hate saying it ;-) , but props to SMT and WCH for taking it upon themselves to rectify this situation.

Kill this thread.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Wadsworth McStackton said:


> Kill this thread.


word... best thing to do.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

bikescars101 said:


> Now I'm beginning to think that some people, completely unrelated to professional bikers and completely unprofessional period, built some trails and stunts, illegally, got caught, and are using some big name bikers to blame it on. I don't believe you guys any more, so don't bother with the "That's bull$hit!" cause that's all I've heard anyways, but should that be the actual case, that's pretty much the stupidest thing you dumbasses could have done.


Did you know that there actually _was_ a second gunman on the grassy knoll?

I also hear that the government hushed up the alien landing at Area 51 because the military wanted to obtain a weapon capable of destroying the world in a single blast...


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Pete said:


> That's not a point I missed at all. It's obvious from the posts of the guys that ride there regularly that they draw attention to the spot just by pushing their bikes up.
> 
> Isn't being ticketed out there enough to draw attention to the spot?
> 
> ...


 You *ass*ume too much. It says "when the crowds show up". Not when WCH and SMT ride it. Don't you think if the rangers cared they would have torn the place down, since they know it's illegal and people still ride it, just not in "CROWDS".

Your just a hate'r, go back to Passion and stay there were you belong and hang out with the rest of the tree hugging fruits.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

red5 said:


> You *ass*ume too much.
> 
> Your just a hate'r, go back to Passion and stay there were you belong and hang out with the rest of the tree hugging fruits.


Wow, now who is *ass*uming.....


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

binary visions said:


> Did you know that there actually _was_ a second gunman on the grassy knoll?
> 
> I also hear that the government hushed up the alien landing at Area 51 because the military wanted to obtain a weapon capable of destroying the world in a single blast...


Shhh.... they're listening.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

I find it hard to believe that no one on this huge sites knows the phone number, email or a way to get in contact with one of the Rocky riders or someone who knows what's going on.

Someone should just get a hold of them and post their side of things.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

Locoman said:


> Is bentimby in your area? If he is, you can send him to the Rangers and hikers. He'll put a shovel to their heads and set 'em straight.


Haha - good memory, only afta he pounds a fo'tee an smacks hiz biznatch up, no doubt.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Freeriders are at a disadvantage.*

Freeriders, downhillers, aggressive trail riders, or what ever you call them are at a marked disadvantage in arguments against those who try to stay politically correct.

There are those like Pete that enjoy the core thrills of mountain biking just like everyone that views this website but on this forum, we push the envelope. Pushing the limits of bike and body sometimes moves us to be creative and go beyond what society has allowed us. Pushing brings about progress and one should not be complacent and accept every rule and regulation blindly without questioning it. The first mountain bikers had to fight for multi-use accessibility even on fire-roads.

The bike manufacturers are as much to blame with the trail conflicts as any. Extreme sports is the marketing jewel right now. Any thing that has the name extreme or ties with such activities can bring up sales. XC riding has never sparked much marketing attention but show a beefed up freeride bike hucking, hitting stunts and technical trails then put in the back of a SUV, everyone wants that lifestyle. So bike manufacturers develop and market a high travel bike capable of all kinds of stunts and people line up to buy them. Problem is they have limited (legal) places to fully utilize the bikes capability. All bike manufacturers should invest as much time and effort in developing bikes as making sure their customers have a place to ride them.

Unfortunately this can be best illustrated by the automotive industry. Everyone wants more HP and speed so cars get faster but no legal place (except autobahn & tracks) to push to the limits. I'm sure almost everyone has "poached" a tasty curvy or long straight to push their cars or motorcycles to illegal street speeds.

Is there a point to my rant?

Point is there is no one group among us that is better than the other. Not the so called "passion riders", conservatives, or radicals. We should all be working towards more multi-use trails both mild and wild. Bickering amongst one another is counter productive.

Can I have a Cumbya?


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*THE Matt Hoffman?*



Prechrysler said:


> Let's bring up an example a little more close to home. I used to hang out at a skatepark in Norcal from the ages of 14-18. When guys like Matt Hoffman and other famous BMX'ers would visit the park, a seemingly invisible aura would surround these guys, you could feel the whole atmosphere of the park change. Other BMX'ers (again, not limited to the age of 8) would stand and stare in awe of the guys that got them into the sport in the first place, even the skater's were in awe. I'm sure they were shown the dirt jumps in the back solely on their celebrity status.


You can't even compare the other guys to Matt Hoffman. Except for maybe Jordan, and then that's only for the older crowd who missed out on bmx but have heard of basketball. But has Jordan ever done a full loop in a chicken suit?  
I idolize no one, but dammed if I'm not pretty jealous of Hoffman's life... Minus all the injuries, of course...


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

dandurston said:


> I find it hard to believe that no one on this huge sites knows the phone number, email or a way to get in contact with one of the Rocky riders or someone who knows what's going on.
> 
> Someone should just get a hold of them and post their side of things.


 www.wadesimmons.com

There is an "ask wade" forum. Fire away, all of you haters.

And for all of the trouble and b*tching this thread has brought on, I can't believe no one has even a posted a picture of the gap...at least we should get that much for enduring this rant...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> I idolize no one, but dammed if I'm not pretty jealous of Hoffman's life... Minus all the injuries, of course...


 cant live the life without the broken femurs...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DownHillFast said:


> .....I can't believe no one has even a posted a picture of the gap.........


that's because it has been dismantled......

besides you will surely see it soon enough in an ad....


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

zedro said:


> cant live the life without the broken femurs...


Lemurs don't seem so bad, they're very furry, and not much bigger than the common house cat really - in fact, I'd bet that there isn't the dander / allergy issue associated with cat ownership.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> Lemurs don't seem so bad, they're very furry, and not much bigger than the common house cat really - in fact, I'd bet that there isn't the dander / allergy issue associated with cat ownership.


 yeah but broken ones are just so sad. This one just got dumped by his girlfriend....can you feel the grief?


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Wow, now who is *ass*uming.....


 Nah, I try to never assume anything (as of recently). I was merely hypothesizing.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Prechrysler said:


> It was a theory, and quite possibly an accurate one. Celebrity admiration isn't limited to 8 year olds, nor is the worship that is directed to, limited to that of movie stars and great politicians.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


 Your right! After reading your post and giving it greater thought, I would like too retract my previous comments about them being "8 year olds" who idol worship and just say what a bunch f*cking pussies.

I idolize some people, but that doesn't mean I wet my panties when I see them. It's all about putting people and their "fame" into perspective. And it appears painfully clear that some people lack the proper perspective.


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> Lemurs don't seem so bad, they're very furry, and not much bigger than the common house cat really - in fact, I'd bet that there isn't the dander / allergy issue associated with cat ownership.


 Lemurs are a very bad example for our children, and should not ever be discussed, due to the fact that they are meth addicts. Please use more politically correct animals in your future jokes.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*A ha!*



s1ngletrack said:


> Lemurs don't seem so bad, they're very furry, and not much bigger than the common house cat really - in fact, I'd bet that there isn't the dander / allergy issue associated with cat ownership.


Just came up w/ a way to one-up Matt Hoffman - ride a full loop in a LEMUR suit! Or, if you can't find a lemur suit, maybe an emu...


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> Just came up w/ a way to one-up Matt Hoffman - ride a full loop in a LEMUR suit! Or, if you can't find a lemur suit, maybe an emu...


Definitely - I'd go with the Emu. As Skygrounder pointed out, all is not as it seems on the surface of the lemur world - think of the children Jerry, think of the children!

You gonna hit Fruita this weekend?


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> yeah but broken ones are just so sad. This one just got dumped by his girlfriend....can you feel the grief?


I ache...

all over I ache.


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

dandurston said:


> I find it hard to believe that no one on this huge sites knows the phone number, email or a way to get in contact with one of the Rocky riders or someone who knows what's going on.
> 
> Someone should just get a hold of them and post their side of things.


It's been handled. At some point ther will be an update when the details are done...


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

red5 said:


> You assume too much. It says "when the crowds show up". Not when WCH and SMT ride it.


 You're right. I assumed that WCH and SMT were telling the truth.

Obviously I was wrong about the latter assumption.

Which part of the following are you having trouble understanding (emphasis added)?

"RIGHT IN PLAIN VEIW OF *THE RANGERS*/HIKERS WHO ALREADY HATE US AND *TICKET US FOR BEING THERE*"


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I just got off the phone w/SMT and I am so effen furious that these cats came out here to "OUR" spot and did such a .....argggghhh. I can't freaking believe this. What gets me the most is that I just found out who did it, and ....(you know who you are)... you got alot of making up to do for being such a numb-nut. This is just as bad as getting hurt in "OUR" spot and calling 911 to get lifted out! 
Just because I' ve been down recuperating from my recent knee op, doesn't mean I can't regulate!!!


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Pete said:


> You're right. I assumed that WCH and SMT were telling the truth.
> 
> Obviously I was wrong about the latter assumption.
> 
> ...


 Pete I'm sorry.










Pleez forgive me.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*not looking like it...*



s1ngletrack said:


> Definitely - I'd go with the Emu. As Skygrounder pointed out, all is not as it seems on the surface of the lemur world - think of the children Jerry, think of the children!
> 
> You gonna hit Fruita this weekend?


I've only been on the trails once since T-day (last saturday), and it was just GM and it hurt. Don't think I'm quite up to riding technical trails yet. Or it'll be like driving 4 hours to go to the skatepark and watch everyone else ride... Gimme a few more weeks, and then maybe I'll have a bike with front AND rear suspension, plus a closer-to-100% knee.

Trouble with the emu is, I've only seen one costume, and goldie hawn was wearing it, back when she was hot. So it's probably old and moth eaten by now...


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> I've only been on the trails once since T-day (last saturday), and it was just GM and it hurt. Don't think I'm quite up to riding technical trails yet. Or it'll be like driving 4 hours to go to the skatepark and watch everyone else ride... Gimme a few more weeks, and then maybe I'll have a bike with front AND rear suspension, plus a closer-to-100% knee.
> 
> Trouble with the emu is, I've only seen one costume, and goldie hawn was wearing it, back when she was hot. So it's probably old and moth eaten by now...


Bummer - we'll get lots of good riding in and tell you about it - it'll be kinda like you rode Fruita vicariously, or something like that.


----------



## bikescars101 (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow, Hozzer, complete sentences, thoughts, and slow down a little. I don't understand any of what you said.

But back to the trail: I want pictures of the repaired area. There's no way that in less than a week you guys could have repaired it sooo well that there's no markings or damage left. So let's see the pictures. Even if you guys did to a really good job, just try to highlight the are that was previously damaged. I mean seriously, guys, don't let me down on this. I need the pictures to believe any of the bull posted here... And excuses, well, they say something in their own special way, so the "camera's broken" or crud like that don't fly well...

We'll see those pics soon, Hombres.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

bikescars101 said:


> ...... I need the pictures to believe any of the bull posted here......


yeah, because i am so known for being a liar,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bikescars101 said:


> And excuses, well, they say something in their own special way, so the "camera's broken" or crud like that don't fly well...
> 
> We'll see those pics soon, Hombres.


as I stated before I will send any pictures if you PM me, but now I don't want any of that out. You come by I will show you them. Believe me it took 3 1/2 hours to fix...after the rain on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday it will look back to original except for a barren spot...which blends in with other barren spots


----------



## bikescars101 (Jan 13, 2005)

WCH, I don't know you, so I don't know if you're a liar or a saint, but I also don't care. I don't know you, I got nothing to lose by accusing you, and the only thing you got to lose is your dignity if you can't get some simple pics.

SMT, I don't know why they can't get out, I mean, if it's illegal, no real good bikers are going to ride it anyways, but nonetheless, I hope you got my PM to you, cause yeah, pictures will make a difference in my opinion. I'll still think you're retarded, but not as much if I see the proof.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Here are the facts after this let this post die, please repeated posting on this doesn't do this or other trails any good

*The "Tour Guide":* The guy is 19 and didn't really understand the whole politics of DH trails. He is very sorry and feels.

1) his car will be damaged
2) he will get beat up
3) that he will be blackballed and nobody will ride with him

*I will be the first one to ride with him again and try to educate him. Everybody needs a chance when it was an honest mistake...so leave him alone*

*Rocky Mountain Crew:* They should have known better, but they were under the impression that it was ok to build there. Maybe they didn't understan the severity of the issues we face in California, but they should have known because this is a well known "not-so-secret" trail.

*ANYWAY* I talk to the Rocky mountain Rep for Southern California..They actually called me before I called them. They gave me an apology. They offered to pay $200.00 for my time (I said no). They offered to pay for some sod, to bring it up there and plant it(I said no way because then there would be two different types of grass...besides it looks great already). They offered WCH a new bike for free(only kidding here). They offered some trail work time on some other *legal*, park trails that I will be working on in 2 weeks....that is what I accepted. So some switchbacks and hummingbird trail will have some work done on them in 2 weeks. I feel that they are more than enough of RM going out of their way to make things right.

Now just let this thing end or start a biatch session on a new thread because this thread is bad enough to our trail. We don't need anymore publicity.

*Please respect this wish and let this thread end*


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Here are the facts after this let this post die, please repeated posting on this doesn't do this or other trails any good
> 
> *The "Tour Guide":* The guy is 19 and didn't really understand the whole politics of DH trails. He is very sorry and feels.
> 
> ...


 Cool man. Rocky guys are straight up pimps....couldn't believe Richie, Wade or Thomas would build an illegal trail and jeopardize closures. Those guys are pros and advocates. If there are no trails to ride, they don't have a job.

Thread closed.

ER


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

bikescars101 said:


> WCH, I don't know you, so I don't know if you're a liar.......


now why would RM offer up an apology, monetary compensation and some man hours of trail work if this alleged activity never occured.......


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yeah, because i am so known for being a liar,,,,,,,,,


Forget about it WCH- he just stole my tinfoil hat. I had that thing straight pimped out too!


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Here are the facts after this let this post die, please repeated posting on this doesn't do this or other trails any good
> 
> *The "Tour Guide":* The guy is 19 and didn't really understand the whole politics of DH trails. He is very sorry and feels.
> 
> ...


Sweet, all's well that ends well...

BIG PROPS to RM for stepping up, that is wayyyy cool.

And huger props to the pirate!

Thanks STM, I owe ya a phone call anyway, I'll be calling ya manana... been hugely busy...
someones gotta pack down them lips, ya feel me?


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Please respect this wish and let this thread end*[/QUOTE]

I dunno SMT Ethical Egoism ought not be the philosophy to be accepted here.
One thing I do agree "nuff said".


----------



## aaron1979 (Mar 16, 2005)

*No props to WestCoastHucker*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> now why would RM offer up an apology, monetary compensation and some man hours of trail work if this alleged activity never occured.......


I work for one of the local shops and was actually with the guys at the trail one of the days. I saw Mr. WestCoastHucker  there too.. he was there bragging about how he has been building and riding these so called illegal trails for years. Not only was he out riding but, taking pictures and getting autographs with the pros. 
Now too post this statement about how a road gap (that he would never try or even have the skill to try) is going to shut down this already illegal trail is stupid and bringing more attention then we ever needed. Plus he needs to get his info right because most of the guys were not even present the day it was contstructed.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

as I stated about 3 or 5 post above please leave this thread alone (read post)

go here
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=760227#post760227


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

bikescars101 said:


> WCH, I don't know you, so I don't know if you're a liar or a saint, but I also don't care. I don't know you, I got nothing to lose by accusing you, and the only thing you got to lose is your dignity if you can't get some simple pics.
> 
> SMT, I don't know why they can't get out, I mean, if it's illegal, no real good bikers are going to ride it anyways, but nonetheless, I hope you got my PM to you, cause yeah, pictures will make a difference in my opinion. I'll still think you're retarded, but not as much if I see the proof.


Good call man - I'm sure that these guys have been organizing this ploy for months now "Hey guys, let's trick random people on the internet into thinking that we care enough about a trail we've worked on to actually want it to remain intact" I can only imagine what kind of financial /other rewards these guys are recieving for pulling this off. Way to blow the cover off of this thing - maybe you could contact Paula Woodward about it and she could get a "9 News wants to know" investigation going.

Boy, you guys better run WCH, SMT & ZD - this could be as big as Watergate


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> Good call man - I'm sure that these guys have been organizing this ploy for months now "Hey guys, let's trick random people on the internet into thinking that we care enough about a trail we've worked on to actually want it to remain intact" I can only imagine what kind of financial /other rewards these guys are recieving for pulling this off. Way to blow the cover off of this thing - maybe you could contact Paula Woodward about it and she could get a "9 News wants to know" investigation going.
> 
> Boy, you guys better run WCH, SMT & ZD - this could be as big as Watergate


get the facts...he is flaming and lieing

go here
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.p...0227#post760227


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

aaron1979 said:


> .....he was there bragging about how he has been building and riding these so called illegal trails for _*years*_. ....


hehe, we all know i am a colorado transplant.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

go here
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.p...0227#post760227


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> get the facts...he is flaming and lieing
> 
> go here
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.p...0227#post760227


I know - I was being a [email protected] in my previous post. 

Why some kid in Monument needs visual proof that your trail even exists is beyond me.


----------



## bikescars101 (Jan 13, 2005)

s1ngletrack, SMT, WCH, it's not why I want the pictures (which frankly, I don't give a crap anymore) it's the idea that you idiots are so reluctant to give them out! You guys are morons, like the scum of the earth, except lower! You little shits aren't even worth the effort anymore. To hell with you bastards.


----------



## Grantels (Oct 19, 2004)

red5 said:


> OK time for a real @ss to chime.
> 
> ...... Doubtful. Yeah it's cool to meet someone in the mags or some of the guys on this board that are idolized, but star struck. Come on guys is that really the best defense you can think of? How about dumbass or suck-up or [email protected]? Their just people, really I wouldn't kid you. STAR STRUCK, hahahaha!!!!!


For somone who has confessed to idolization, VERY well put. Pro-johnny or not don't fyuckin touch my trail. People who travel to ride other trails need to realize that these *are * sombodys trails. You need to respect that and help make sure that you don't jack the trail up. People pour blood, sweat, and tears into these trails to make them the best trails that they can. The folks that build know the limits of the trail and build accordingly. Without talking to somone who works on that trail and knows what is going on, they are showing mad dissrespect to the homeboys that call it their own. I don't know what really know what happened in the So-Cal but if the RM boys did upset some hikers they lets hope that the damage isn't permanent.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

word. and as far as the wole "we thought it was cool to build there" approach. i am not falling for that BS. when was the last time any of us were out on a trail somewhere that it was "cool" to break out some shovels and start digging wherever we felt like it??? probably never for most of us...


----------

